# Авиация > Литература >  Вышел История авиации №36

## Вован22

Господа.
Очередной выпуск* Истории авиации №36* представлен Вашему вниманию по адресу:
https://www.litres.ru/raznoe/istoriy...i-36-19465735/
В номере много интересного:
В частности, начато опубликование большой и интересной работы по МиГ-23.

С Уважением.

----------


## Igor_k

И, кажется, я знаю, что это за работа
Владимир Антипин -это не Вы?

----------


## Сергей72

> Господа.
> Очередной выпуск* Истории авиации №36* представлен Вашему вниманию по адресу:
> https://www.litres.ru/raznoe/istoriy...i-36-19465735/
> В номере много интересного:
> В частности, начато опубликование большой и интересной работы по МиГ-23.
> 
> С Уважением.


 А в бумаге можно приобрести?

----------


## Igor_k

> А в бумаге можно приобрести?


Вряд ли.
Вот здесь
Монография о МиГ-23 • Форум "Стелс машины"
вся история вопроса

----------


## FLOGGER

А в ИА №36 начало  монографии по МИГ-23 - это то же самое. что и на форуме Паралая можно скачать или что-то другое?

----------


## Вован22

> А в ИА №36 начало  монографии по МИГ-23 - это то же самое. что и на форуме Паралая можно скачать или что-то другое?


Значительно разное. Скачивайте с Литреса.

 И за одно Анонсом.
В конце этой недели или начале следующей недели выйдет на Литресе №38
в нём:
_Продолжение по МиГ-23_
-*Небо вьетнама*: Часть первая -"Как всё начиналось" ( начало большой работы по боевой работе авиации во Вьетнаме и противоборства авиации и средств ПВО)

----------


## FLOGGER

> Значительно разное. Скачивайте с Литреса.
> 
>  И за одно Анонсом.
> В конце этой недели или начале следующей недели выйдет на Литресе №38
> в нём:
> _Продолжение по МиГ-23_


Спасибо, попробую.

----------

